# Jean Jacques Machado Techniques



## Andrew Green (Sep 19, 2006)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3yXAWHzCDBRC82R1X[/dmv]


----------



## MRE (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the vids.  I saw Jean Jacques Machado on one of those Art of the Athlete episodes on Fit TV once.  He is very impressive.  I am going to find someone to work these techniques on right now.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Sep 27, 2006)

HI, I am new to forums but wanted to say "Thanks" for this video of JJM. Those submission are very nice and it would appear easy to setup. I am going to try to "hit" some of them tomorrow.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi BJJMichigan,welcome tho the Forums. What part of MI are you in?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 28, 2006)

Jean Jacques Machado is one of my all-time favorite martial artists.  His tape series on the Guard is top notch as are his books.  Watching him compete in the Abu Dhabi is simply a breath-taking experience.  He is one of the ones who can do AND teach extremely well. A true inspiration, thanks for the post.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Sep 28, 2006)

Marvin said:


> Hi BJJMichigan,welcome tho the Forums. What part of MI are you in?


 
I am in Freeland, Mi just north of you. I believe your in Flint, Mi? Is that correct?


----------



## patroldawg27 (Oct 2, 2006)

Jean Jacques Machado is something else. I've seen numerous clips and checked out some of his videos. Has anyone here ever trained with him? Now that I live in the LA area I think i'm gonna check out his school.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 5, 2006)

BJJMichigan said:


> I am in Freeland, Mi just north of you. I believe your in Flint, Mi? Is that correct?


 
You are correct! Feel free to stop by our place anytime.

Marvin


----------

